# It's not a toumah! Kinda gross



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I had a little out patient surgery this morning. They worked on my knee, meniscus repair and patellar bursa removal. Here is what that bad boy looked like before. The nurse looked at it and said "that's a big one" and I said "oh I've heard that before". The fact that my nurse was a dude made it beautifully awkward.

So far so good. Start my P.T. Monday morning and Tuesday I should have a hunk of G10 in the mail to go to town on.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dang... Can't say I envy you brother... I hope you have a full & speedy recovery!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It occurs to me that I got a shiny new pair of crutches waiting to become a starship.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well beside that fast recovery I wish you,
you gonna make yourself some G10 meniscus ? you are nuts  and I like you're humor 
I was once in a surgery situation and wanted to know what kind of knot he was yo using to close that "accident surprise exit " on myself which was made by a glass door which was I swear not there the minute before I passed that floor 
Well long story short they nock't me out with some sort of meds I never hade before and when I woke up again they told me I was under a shock situation and was hallucinating 
So I told them that I was a tailer apprentice and saw that they wear using a type of knot which I had never Sean before
Well after a big sorry followed 30 minutes of surgery knot lesson.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

C'mon man, where are the post op photos?

Seriously though, I hope the recovery is fast and pain free.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wishing you a seedy recovery..so I would say ~this is the time to catch up on some reading & research of the inner net ..while you have some down time

from in the shop...~AkaOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ouch! Hope you have a speedy recovery! You know what therapy means.....***Theraband*** :wave:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

All right here is my knee 24hrs after surgery. It's a bit swollen. Got some sweet pics from inside too! Doc says I can get off the crutches when ever I want.

Thanks for all the well wishes. Maybe I'll makes some band sets today!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Hope you get well soon Knee Knocker :wave:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is a miracle what they can do these days. Speedy recovery


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

What did they do with the alien that was living in your knee!! Mason jar? That ish was huuuuge! Wow, seriously, feel better and heal up fast man. You are a barbarian king, hahaha.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

Ahhh! That will make for one badass/sexy scar! I tore my ACL and other miscellaneous bits 8 years ago. In rehab the other dudes told me that they tore their knees falling off motorcycles or when snowboarding. It was kind of embarrassing to say that I was on a step ladder taking down the last 2 square feet of wallpaper... OTH! Duct-taped it up and finished my deadline at work the next day before crying like a school girl and going to the ER.

Get well soon! Having two knees is pretty awesome.


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

Whatever was in your knee - you should have asked for it in a jar to take home - wrapped in paracord and sold it on eBay.

I'll stop now... Get well soon! That looks painful as heck.

 (Edited: Added that smiley face thingy).


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Get well soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shouldve stuck some tbg in place of the miniscus . looks like you got stitched by wrap and tuck method.

seriously though, get well soon and looking forward to your starship crutches.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Get well soon.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Recovery is coming right along. Got my stitches out four days ago and have been off the pain meds for a week. Would have been off the meds longer but last weekend I went to an NFL game and knew there would be a lot of walking so I had a pre game dose.

Thanks again everybody!!!


----------

